# My Altoid Ss - Gimli's Axe



## Wak (Dec 30, 2011)

Gimli's Axe - Grey/Black Micarta.
Using paracord as a handle. I've drilled 2 holes to make the paracord loop adjustable.
It's pretty confortable to shoot as the paracord handle takes all the strain at full draw.

Easy to disasemble using the paracord as a bracelet and the SS will easily fit in your pocket.


----------



## Setarip (Mar 27, 2012)

That is amazing! It reminds me of something Batman would use. The all black is sweet!


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Great design mate, very well

Cheers .... Alf


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Excellent execution! Looks great.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

That is a really cool design!


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

the design is sweet, i just cant see how you hold it securely?


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

Very cool design!

Videos please, we want to see it in action


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Wow. Seriously wow.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

thats frickin sweet ! makes me want one .


----------



## JLS:Survival (Dec 8, 2011)

OK gonna have to give this one a go!!


----------



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

Fantastic innovation. A real top job
Cheers

Hype~X Australia


----------



## Jaxter (Jan 23, 2012)

That is a really well thought out slingshot. The black and grey slingshot goes well with the black thera band and the black para cord. Looks great!


----------



## Wak (Dec 30, 2011)

newconvert said:


> the design is sweet, i just cant see how you hold it securely?


It works from 3 points of contact, finger and thumb supporting the sides creating a pivot point, then the paracord attached it the bottom counteracting the pull from the top as you draw. It also autoflips because of the tension of the paracord pulling on the bottom when you release the pressure at the top.

Never done videos before but I might have a go soon


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Best Altoids design so far


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Top notch job!


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Stunning!


----------



## Jesus Freak (Dec 31, 2011)

Wonderful design and idea!


----------



## WILD BILL (Jan 26, 2012)

Very cool!

Bill


----------



## raggdaddyjr (Jun 17, 2011)

if you keep some bolts and wing nuts with the can you could also improvise a handle if need be. it is very cool and i want one


----------



## Incomudro (Jan 12, 2012)

That's awesome!
Love the all black and grey!


----------



## Devoman (Oct 15, 2010)

How did I miss this one? This is soooo cool! Nice job!


----------



## Blue Danube (Sep 24, 2011)

Exceptional design and execution!


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Blue Danube said:


> Exceptional design and execution!


----------



## Tara (Oct 17, 2012)

WANT.


----------



## inkspot (Dec 27, 2011)

That is so very cool


----------



## Devoman (Oct 15, 2010)

inkspot said:


> That is so very cool


Yep, I agree....I still think this is so cool! I got to try something like this one day.


----------



## wahirsch (Oct 15, 2012)

This is a brilliant and innovative piece of work. Well done, sir.


----------



## Tara (Oct 17, 2012)

How big a piece of Mycarta did you use?


----------



## reecemurg (Oct 9, 2011)

Dude !! How did i miss this !!! 
That is the best altoid catty i have seen !! 
Looks so kool .
Great job !


----------



## Geoff uk (Oct 22, 2012)

I like it ----- i like it a lot !!!!!!!


----------

